# Questions about Mitsubishi D2300



## Dave41A (May 4, 2011)

I am new to this forum and appreciate any candid, honest advice anyone can offer.

I have been looking into buying a compact tractor to do some earthwork (leveling, cutting a path down and across a slope). After building the path, I use the same tractor to pull a trailer or cart to haul firewood up about a 15% grade, with some turns. I will be taking bales of hay down the same slope to our goats.

One tractor that has caught my attention locally (CT-USA) is a Mitsubishi D2300-FD. This tractor comes with a loader and seems about the right size--it is small enough to fit in a shed I am building but has 3-pt hitch. It is four wheel drive and also has a loader. The quoted price for me is $6500 at the dealership, which also sells new tractors of various makes (NH, Kubota, etc.). I am pretty sure I can get the dealer to throw in a used rear blade as part of the deal.

I was actually on my way to go and buy it yesterday but got distracted when I stopped and looked at two old IH Cubs instead. I took so long that by the time I was done the dealership was closed. (I think you can tell where my heart lies...although given the slope and earthwork/grading I need to do, a cub just isn't enough--time to be practical)

Anyway, a few things stike me as odd about this tractor...the labels are pretty new, but are all in "English" with poor grammar and spelling. The hour meter reads "5.1" but the oil filter on the side has had someone write on it "changed mm/dd/yy, 251 hours" in magic marker (there was an actual date on the filter--I can't recall what it said).

Anyway, are these all the signs of a so-called "grey market" tractor? Should I even consider it? If I do, what kinds of questions should I ask before buying it? Also, I plan to use the tractor for about 4 years and then sell, so I am looking at re-sale fairly soon. What kind of value do you think I could get back from a sale back to the original dealer or if I sold it myself? Is Mitsibishi a reliable brand?...I have heard they were OEM for JD's for a number of years.

I know that's a lot of questions, but I am fairly new to the "business" side of buying/selling tractors. I grew up with some old IH stuff (hence the "41A" name) and am fairly handy with a wrench, but am pretty confused when it comes to "market" issues.

Of course, if you simply want to point out that by having so many questions I am answering my second ("should I even consider it?), I am open to that too.

Thank you in advance for your help and my apologies for the long post.

Dave


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

I think that it is a uncommon grey market "RICE TRACTOR" Parts may be a PITA to get, It may last you a lot of years, as most of the Jap tractors do, but you may be in for a fight for parts. It also seems to be a little high priced. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Dave41A (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I did an extensive search for parts, manuals, etc., and yes, this is an unusual "grey market" tractor. The "D" prefix was used for the Japanese market only.

I only found one place in the Mid-west that was parting out one of these tractors. There was no other supply site for parts (not even filters).

In short, I did not buy the tractor. I ended up getting a Ford NAA with backhoe instead. It has its issues, but at least is well supported by a vast network of parts and I have been able to get a manual for it.

Dave


----------

